# error while installing atkmm-2.22.1



## Frank1393 (Nov 9, 2011)

When I try to configure the atkmm-2.22.1 package with '*./configure*' I get following error message:


```
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking whether make supports GNU make features... no
configure: error: in '/usr/ports/distfiles/atkmm-2.22.1':
configure: error: The GNU make program is required to build atkmm.
```

The problem is, that I already installed GNU make but the configure just dont get it.

What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2011)

Frank1393 said:
			
		

> What should I do?(


Read the handbook on how to properly install software on FreeBSD.

Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

accessibility/atkmm


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 9, 2011)

FreeBSD use *ports* (compile) to install packages or *pkg_add* as alternative (prebuild)

```
cd /usr/ports/accessibility/atkmm
make config
make install clean
```


----------



## Frank1393 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you! I made it.

I did `pkg_add -r -f atkmm` and it worked.


----------

